
A Simple Introduction to the JavaScript Prototype - andRyanMiller
https://frontendian.co/prototype
======
medntech
Hey Ryan! I like the simple design of your blog. It is a shame that Disqus
looks out of place as far as readability goes.

edit: looks like you used:
[https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Karla](https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Karla).

~~~
KajMagnus
@Ryan this was interesting: _" When you uses classes in JavaScript, you are
not sidestepping prototypal inheritance. You are simply using more familiar
keywords to interact with the prototype"_ — that's something I've been
wondering a bit about.

Actually, I've written about 40k lines of Typescript code in a web app of
mine, and ... Never used prototypes & classes myself more than maybe once in a
plugin to something else :-) .... I only use prototypes... indirectly via
React.js, though.

@medntech & @Ryan: maybe Talkyard would look aesthetically better, demo:
[https://www.kajmagnus.blog/new-embedded-
comments/](https://www.kajmagnus.blog/new-embedded-comments/) &
[https://www.talkyard.io/blog-comments](https://www.talkyard.io/blog-comments)
(I'm developing it)

